# ready soon! streamlined bicycles website



## supper15fiets (Nov 3, 2006)

heee guys ,
in a few months we finally have a dutch website ready ,
here a two samples of our page , this website we make to hold up the restorating of our bicycles , Tanno and Ronald.
these are samples and of course where not experts on these bicycles but we are trying to do our best ,whe are the only two guys that are that crazy that have that hobby around here , i have not a big collection that you guys mostly have over there , i own a Columbia three star deluxe , M2 silverking , M137 (hawthorne silver streak ) , schwinn spitfire , a in-complete phantome ( frame,fork,tank,carrier and reflector anneversary model ) and i am buzzy with my Rollfast zep.
Tanno has much more , like two elgin twinbars , two ladies silverkings , M2 silverking , roadmaster, dail-a-ride huffman ,two monark 5-bars ,schwinns ,columbia , and more wich i don't know.... so we have a lot of work to do , also tanno have a lot of nice nos parts , he is ten years older so he started a bit earlier then me.
when the website is ready i'll let everbody know and i hope we get some support on it!

cheers!
Ronald


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 15, 2011)

sounds great ronald!


----------

